# Stop being a fat ass!



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay the title is pretty harsh, but I need to do something about this.
I'm overweight, and my doctor says that it will be difficult for me to conceive with the extra weight i'm carrying. I have been off birth control since July of 08. 
She's put me on Metformin because I had 2 high blood sugar tests in a row. Plus my mom has diabetes.
I carry most of my weight in my boobs & belly, not a good combo, unless you are pregnant! lol. and i'm not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never had a difficult time getting pregnant before. I have 2 children. 
I've also had problems for about 2 years now with irregular periods, or as they call it medically, amennorhea. So far this year, I think it came twice. I have been prescribed Provera to force my period to begin, which causes some really bad cramping. 

My objective is for me & my family to make changes towards a healthy lifestyle. Eating healthier. Not eating out as much.
Use the HCG, which I have a month's supply to help me lose weight.
I plan on using the workout room at my workplace. 30mins. Goal: 4xs a wk
Taking my kids more often to the park and walking laps at the park.
Swim laps at the pool. 
Following the specified diet while using the HCG for a jump start on weight loss.

Does anyone have any experience using HCG for weight loss?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't tried HcG but I did b12 injections with awesome results! With the irregularity of your periods & carrying most of your weight in your stomach it sounds like you might have PCOS/Insulin Resistance. I have both. Be careful with the Metformin as it is possible that it could drive you into diabetes rather than preventing it. It also causes hair loss. 

Metformin reference
Wellness Alternatives of St. Louis

Insulin Resistance

More PCOS info:
SoulCysters.com: Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) Treatment & Resources


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the info & website links. I will definitely discuss with my OB at the next visit.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 17, 2009)

I've started the HCG this morning. Took .25 by mouth. Day 1 & 2-need to eat normally including fats so the medicine Releana gets into my system.

After reading over a lot of info from the above websites, I've become very scared/worried that I won't be able to have a baby.


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2009)

chiquilla: cuidate mucho


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 17, 2009)

Gracias n_c! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have made an appt for my annual checkup on July 2nd, so I'm very anxious to discuss this.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, update!!!
Weekend exercise.
Friday
In the morning, in between running errands, I stopped by my doctor's office to get on the Vibrating machine, it's timed to do i think like 15-20mins.
Later in the PM, 
Me and my kids went on a local trail. It's a 5 mile walk, and we completed it in a little less than 2 hours.
Saturday
Went to the pool and swam. Stayed around 2 hours, swam 4 laps across the deepest part of the pool. Couldn't really do much, since there was lots of people in the water.
Went to a birthday party, but was happy to stick with my diet!
The food wasn't great so I tried it but didn't eat much. I also ate before I went to the party, so I wouldn't give in to temptation. I didn't even taste the birthday cake or jello. but I kinda wanted to.
My plans today is to go to the gym on my lunch break and work the treadmill at least a half hour.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone have experience using Whole Body Vibration Machines?
What were the results?

(The attached pic is the one they have at my doctor's office.)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

Yesterday was really tired, and only did 10-15mins on the elliptical machine
while watching this tv show called Man vs Food where this guy was trying to eat the "Sasquatch Burger", 7 1/2 pounds of beef, bread, cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, and pickles!!! 

~Woke up early to prepare my lunch~
Salad from just plain lettuce, roma tomato, half a lime, 1 grilled boneless/skinless chicken breast. (George Foreman is my friend!) & Homemade Salsa
and im carrying around my gallon of water and my tazo passion fruit tea, yum!
i think i will start keeping track of how much water i drink, and shoot for a goal of a gallon...?..
didn't get up earlier enough to go do the vibrating machine, oh well, will go tommorrow.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

My Goal Weight is between 140-150. I'm 5'5


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

Today I'm having major cravings! For something fried & something sweet!
Anyone have suggestions on what to eat when this happens?


----------



## chynegal (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the same problems with my period I don't get it to often cuz of my weight and when I do have it it last really long.....one time I had my period last for a month.....as for ur cravings I would say try and eat a fruite maybe like pineapple cuz it is sweet or a green apple...you know what's really good and it only has 9g of sugar in the whole bag is targets trail mix it called monkey munch it has dried fruits and stuff in it


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! 
mine doesn't come often but it doesn't last long either, idk.
yeah as soon as i got home i thought i was  going to cave in, but i had a granny smith apple and a few teaspoons of all natural peanut butter and it REALLY helped!
The fruits listed on my diet are:
Apple, Strawberries (6 large), Orange, 1/2 Grapefruit
Nothing else listed!
Go figure, I was checking the internet for a list of fruits lowest in sugar and came up with: rhubarb, raspberries, cranberries, blackberries, lemon & lime juice.
Orange is listed as high sugar content. and the rest are listed as medium.
I really love strawberries but the ones sold at stores around here tend to be overripe. oh well
Im up early to prepare my lunch and to make sure I get to the doc's office this morning.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 23, 2009)

Made it to the doctor's office this morning and did the 10min cycle
+plus an additional 5mins or so to work my stomach area.
Weigh lost: 6lbs!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh that's awesome good job!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^Thanks!
Seeing the scale, I felt like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I took a pic of it with my cell phone to show my kids when I get home. They are very supportive of me!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 23, 2009)

That's good I would dance too.....I think kids are the best support system cuz they will


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Made it to the doctor's office this morning and did the 10min cycle
+plus an additional 5mins or so to work my stomach area.
Weigh lost: 6lbs!_

 

Congrats and remember to take it one meal at a time!  Sometimes when you look too far ahead the goal seems impossible.....but 1 small step at a time seems much easier!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm proud of myself!
I've been getting up early to prepare my lunch. That way I don't fall into temptation of going to the mexican restaurant next door.
Today I prepared boneless/skinless chicken breast, with lots of seasonings, chopped tomato & onion. and for vegetables I boiled some zucchini and cauliflower and added some Mrs. Dash.
Made some cinnamon tea and put that in my thermos.
Went to World Market last night, and bought some Fuji Apples and raspberries. expensive but hopefully worth it. 
Also for snacking got some celery sticks and 2 tbs all natural peanut butter.
I was walking around in World Market for like a half hour trying to figure out what to buy. I'm really trying to stay away from processed foods, I was going to buy a Pineapple Cucumber Gazpacho, but saw that it contained 11 grams of sugar per serving, and it was a 2 serving pint container, so I put it back!
I guess I could try making it myself.
I need some more fresh ideas.....Help anyone?


----------



## chynegal (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow u just made me really really hungry with your lunch....I wish I could tell you what are good heaalthy meals but I don't knoww anything my self so I would say google it


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 24, 2009)

My plan for tonight is to do ab crunches. I need to set up my ab roller, cause it's still in the box collecting dust for the past 8mos. lol
I had one in the past that worked really well. I would lie in front of tv with my knees bent & my feet propped up on the entertainment system and do crunches while watching tv. The one I have now is from Wal-Mart, it doesn't look as cushy, so I hope it works.
p.s. tonight i'm going for my 1st Hot Stone Massage Therapy! it's a 1 1/2hr session. 
when i went for my regular total body massage yesterday, it was soooo good, i was pratically falling asleep on the heated massage bed.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 24, 2009)

How did ur massage go and how was ur day


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for asking! Mine was good, I hope yours was too.
My Hot Stone Massage was Heaven! Loved it!
So relaxing, the stones were actually hot but the therapist would rub them up and down my back, legs, arm and it felt, just indescribable. It was 90mins of wonderfulness. heehee. I def recommend you to try it.
So last night, i put together my ab roller, but didn't actually use it. lol
but i did play a game of Dance Dance Revolution with my kids, and that got my heart pumping. I had a small dinner of crab meat & spinach, but it was pretty nasty cause it was canned food, so I ate a couple bites only.
This morning I was up earlier than normal to get my car's oil changed so I had time to get to the doctor's office and go on the machine. 
I checked the scale.....(drum roll).... I've lost a total of 10 lbs!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 25, 2009)

My family is visiting from out of town, they'll be here tonight. yay! i'm really happy, cause we'll have lots of fun. Just keep wondering since we'll go out to eat almost the whole time, how I can keep healthy snacks with me, and resist the temptations. Also, my birthday's on Monday, and my daughter will be making me a cake. I was thinking eat a little cake and have sugar free jello with it...?..


----------



## chynegal (Jun 25, 2009)

Omg yay you! All that hard work is  paying off....I jealous...that DDR is a real workout...my little cousin has a wii and I play tennis and that's a good work out too cuz you get all in to it....Happy Early Birthday! Have that cake on your birthday you earned it


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, so the family's here, but i have to work today, ugh, on my birthday. boo!
but oh well, because im going to get my 1st MAC makeover after work, then have dinner planned with the family at the Cheesecake Factory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My family's been very supportive with my diet, ive kept on track with the foods i should be eating, and stayed away from the breakfast buffet, doritos, KFC, breads, and sweets, that everyone else is eating. 
I'm planning to go weigh myself at the doctor's office tommorrow, so we'll see what happened over the weekend.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 29, 2009)

Be careful at Cheesecake! We wanted to go their for Fathers day, and I looked up their many, most plates are 600 calories and higher. Most one slice of cheesecakes also are around 800 + calories :s 
We ended up going elsewhere.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I had such a great day yesterday! 
After work, went to get my MAC Makeover, which I ended up with a beautiful blue smokey eyes, then off to dinner with my familia. 
I ordered the Bang Bang Chicken & Shrimp and it was really good! I ate some bread & butter and sticked with Tropical Iced Tea with Splenda to drink. I couldn't even finish my plate they give so much food! but that's a good thing, right. for dessert ordered Godiva cheesecake & the Lemoncello torte, which was shared among all 9 of us, cause we were all stuffed from their huge portions. So that was my cheat meal! I did get a tummy ache, though, so I'm really pushing fluids today.
This morning did 10mins on the vibrating machine and did weigh in. 
10lbs. lost! which is great! I really believe that the changes I have made/and are making, are things that I will continue to follow, & not just as a diet.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 1, 2009)

Went Cosmic Bowling last night with the familia, got home around 2am, then got up this morning around 7am. ugh, i'm exhausted. 
My family left this morning....so I need to get back on track!!!
I didn't have any healthy food on hand, last night & this morning, so I ate my Cheesecake Factory leftovers last night & had some eggs, sausage, and gravy this morning. Shame on me! Breakfast didn't even taste good to me, oh well, will try to increase fluids today.


----------



## User38 (Jul 1, 2009)

good luck chica.. and happy belated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bday!  I too am dieting but for health reasons and I am now on the Master Cleanse..seven days and counting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just the smell of food makes me googly eyed


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you!
Oohhh! tell me about master cleanse! how is that working for you?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 3, 2009)

So, update on my doctor's appt....
My GYN agrees, I have many of the symptoms of PCOS, but there is no test to determine if I have it, so she prescribed the Metformin for me, to help regulate my period, and lose weight. My weight went back up a few lbs. probably due to my birthday treat, but oh well, I'm focused on the long haul and not getting discouraged so easily. But yes, the dr. told me this isn't a problem in skinny girls, so if I want to get pregnant, I will need to lose weight & begin regular periods & ovulating, otherwise my next option would be to take Clomid, a fertility drug. So I must try it out, and see what happens.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 7, 2009)

This morning went to dr's office and did 20mins (2 cycles) on the vibrating machine. and also weighed in and have lost 13lbs so far!!!
I'm feeling fairly good, health wise, just worried about the excess flab around the belly area, and hoping that I can get rid of it with exercise, or at least shrink it down some. My jeans are definitely feeling loose, dare I say, that I need a belt, now! LOL. 
Also, my views towards eating healthier are definitely changing for the good. I found a great website with recipes: The World's Healthiest Foods 
After the dr's, I went to Whole Foods, and got some goodies:
Guacamole
Pineapple Salsa
Strawberry & Kiwi Fruit Cup
Red Grapefruit Cup 
Fuji Apple
Artichoke Spinach Dip
and of course was intrigued by the salad bar, so I got a container of salad, veggies, boiled egg (which I will only eat the white), and shredded chicken & sunflower seeds.
Expensive, but well worth it~!
I really need to start doing some abdominal exercises


----------



## chynegal (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome job on losing the 13lbs  I'm so happy for you....thank you for the link also


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 9, 2009)

Just keeping track of daily exercise, which I haven't been doing too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This morning, 20mins on the vibrating machine focusing on abdomen & arms. I didn't realize how much of a workout it is till you start focusing on muscle groups that haven't been truly worked in a while. I put the machine on full blast, and I could really feel the burn.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 9, 2009)

What is this vibrating machine exactly


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 9, 2009)

My doctor has 3 of these machines in her office, that patients on the weight loss program can use.
Here's the website:
The Official Noblrex K-1 Platinum Whole Body Vibration Exercise Machine Website, Wholebody Vibration
Benefits, Noblerex K1 Platinum Whole Body Vibration Exercise Machine


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm really tired today, only got like 6hrs of sleep, but I did have a great 3 day weekend, did some cleaning and walking, and most important had fun with my kids.
My friend at work complimented me when she saw me, she said, "It looks like you are really losing weight!", and "Keep the good work!". It felt so good to hear that! me and her are diet buddies and support each other & keep each other on track. which i'm grateful for. my kids help me out, too, when i'm at home. 
So, tonight for dinner, I'm thinking Shrimp Cocktails and also making a shrimp and fish soup. I also have a recipe that I want to make for Red Curry Chicken.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 15, 2009)

weighed in again this morning and i've lost another 6lbs!
i've been feeling better with my healthier food choices
all i'm taking right now is the 
HCG am & pm
Metformin 500mg x1
Potassium supplement (supposed to take once a day but have been taking 1 every couple of days)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 16, 2009)

~1 MONTH UPDATE~
19lbs lost! and plenty more to go!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats... 19lbs in a month is quite a lot.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 17, 2009)

Losing 19 lbs is awazing in a month great job I'm super happy for you


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!!!
Yet there's so much more to lose. I'll be happy to lose another 55lbs, to be in higher end of my healthy weight range, and i'm really planning to accomplish this by next year. Overall the healthy eating is something I plan on keeping as a life change. 
I do have secret weaknesses like everyone else, mine is pizza.
I LOVE PIZZA! Last night I treated myself to pizza, just cheese/pepperoni, and a few licks from my son's ice cream cone cause it was melting quickly. =)
I guess the only bad thing about that was it was pretty late, already after 8pm, but I will be back on track today, and try to stay away from the pizza for a while.

Has anyone seen/heard of/used Sensa?
Natural Weight Loss System - Try Sensa.com
I ordered some to try it out, seems interesting, and you can try it for free for 30 days, so why not. It's like a salt shaker and you shake tastants on to everything you eat, whether sweet or salty and it's supposed to make you feel full quicker..?...
I should be getting it soon...so I will definitely post an update


----------



## chynegal (Jul 18, 2009)

i was talking to a co worker of mine and we where talking about the fresh market against a regular supermarket and there prices....so i wanted to know does it cost a little more to eat healthier or the same...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 19, 2009)

well, i believe more...
like when i go to whole foods, apples can cost $1.99/lb vs going to walmart and it may cost there $1.08/lb. The organic products tend to cost more.
i try to use a local hispanic supermarkets for most of my produce needs, and Aldi's has great prices time to time on produce, fruits, and i have been buying frozen boneless skinless chicken breast and use that to grill on the george foreman. 
i think the most expensive products are definitely the meat/seafood/chicken that are organic, hormone-free, i don't know too much about that, so i usually go to walmart and buy frozen shrimp in a bag, costs like $5, and i'm gonna try some extra lean turkey cutlets and see how they taste.

if anyone has an ideas to share please let me know.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 19, 2009)

Some info I found on the internet that I found helpful

Link to article:
Binge-proof your diet: 6 Foods that keep you full and satisfied on Shine

and the foods are:
Eggs
Almonds
Avocados
Apples
Oatmeal
Peanut Butter ( I like this idea! Toss a half-cup of whole grain noodles with 3 oz cooked shrimp, minced scallions, and ¼ cup sliced red bell pepper. Dress with a mixture of 2 tbsp peanut butter, 2 tbsp warm water and a pinch of crushed red pepper flakes. )



Prevention.com - Slideshow - 25 Flat Belly Meals
Great meal ideas! + calorie counter
Nutrition Information and Recipes for Eating Healthy - Prevention


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, so I haven't been able to get to the doctor's office yet this week, probably can't till tommorrow. 
But last night, I worked out for 40mins playing DDR. whew! it sure made me sweat! It has a workout mode and you can set the time limit and when you've reached your goal it lets you know. It was fun even though I'm not coordinated enough to actually get a good grade. haha!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Ok, so I haven't been able to get to the doctor's office yet this week, probably can't till tommorrow. 
But last night, I worked out for 40mins playing DDR. whew! it sure made me sweat! It has a workout mode and you can set the time limit and when you've reached your goal it lets you know. It was fun even though I'm not coordinated enough to actually get a good grade. haha!_

 
Omg! i forgot about DDR! I have that game. Im gonna get to playing it now. yay! Thanks for the reminder! hehe


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 22, 2009)

^^^ YOUR WELCOME (^.^)

yeah, and this morning went to the doctor's office, and i'm slightly frustrated, because my weight loss has come to a stand still or more of a teeter totter really, goes up a little then down a little, but i'm still taking the Hcg for weight loss, & today decided to get a Lipo B injection, and hope that helps with my metabolism. So far I've been able to lose the weight on diet changes & some exercise, but if I can motivate myself to do more everyday, I know I can do it. 
I think I can, I think I can. heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next month I'm planning to go up north to my cousin's wedding, and also see my husband, who lives 12hrs away, so i want to wow him


----------



## jacquelinda (Jul 23, 2009)

congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## franimal (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing really great! Keep up the good work. Have you tried a website like SparkPeople to trace your exercise & foods you eat? I find it very helpful. Thx for keeping us updated on your progress, it is very inspiring.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for the support! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




franimal: i'll check into SparkPeople, thx.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 26, 2009)

went to the doctor's on friday, and can you believe she mentioned lipo...!
but after looking at my poor flabby stomach, it may be inevitable. 
got some bloodwork done, to make sure that my sugar levels are under control. so i'll update on those results when i get them.
i'm doing so well, i'm really proud of myself eating wise, i'm sticking to healthy foods, and keeping my snacks on hand, so i'm not tempted to give into fast foods....and almost daily on the internet researching new foods/recipes to keep my taste buds interested

see pic below to get an idea of what i'm talking about (not really me, just a pic from internet to give you an idea)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 26, 2009)

almost forgot! 
the Lipo B injection did get me back to losing weight. yeah!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 27, 2009)

edit: i tried to change the title of my weight loss thread "Stop being a fat ass", because i wasn't blessed with a fat ass, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boooo!
and hopefully seeing the title everytime i make an update it will remind me of the long journey i have ahead &  it will keep me more accountable/focused on keeping my goal.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 29, 2009)

weight loss update
24lbs lost!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh wow!!Congrats on your weight loss dear!


----------



## Sass (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the 24 down!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 29, 2009)

Omg! Congrats!! Lucky, it tooke me 5 months to lose that much, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep going! YOu're doing great.


----------



## n_c (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome! You are doing great


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has left a comment or has read this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I appreciate your support. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been a big change more than anything with what I eat....
I used to get off work and be so tired and just buy some fast food...
Now I make sure I have healthy foods in my fridge and I get up early everyday so I cook/prepare/pack my foods for the day.
Still need to work on getting more daily exercise and drinking lots of water.
I'm not brave enough to post pics but I could be encouraged if anyone requests it.


----------



## n_c (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^^ Yes post pics!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 30, 2009)

ok, i will....but i only have cell phone pics


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely post pics!  Before and afters (or through the process) are so inspiring!  Congrats on the loss!  You are doing really well.


----------



## laguayaca (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay I'm proud of you losing weght s some tough stuff! I am trying to lose weight also I've lost 20 so far and it's gotten me super motivated ...no pills just drinking lots off water and giving up on processed food so there goes alot! One website I go to lots is hacres.com to get healthy vegeteran recipes. I se only whole wheat, whole grain products. I only eat chicken or fish either broiled, grilled or baked. My hsband and I have decided to make this our lifestyle it was a bit hard at first but we feel great! I basically went on it because of health Issues but I trully don't want to look back and salute you for striving to he a healthier you!


----------



## Licota (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg, great work! I don't have the motivation for changing my lifestyle that much, but I have started working out twice a week. Although, the candy must stop... 

Keep it up!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 2, 2009)

so here's some of my cell pix, sorry not best quality, but believe me i try to stay away at all costs of taking pictures in general.

here i'm in the bathroom at work when i caught a glimpse of my horrible side profile including my lovely back fat...





and here's my progress...my stomach is less puffy...24lbs lost










and i really need a belt cause my pants are constantly falling down...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i get some better pics with a REAL camera, i'll be sure to post. 
thanks everyone for the encouragement!


----------



## chynegal (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 3, 2009)

You can definitely see a loss.  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 3, 2009)

I see a huge difference, congrats on your progress thus far!


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow you are doing great, keep it up!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 4, 2009)

yes, i wear jackets all the time even when it's hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha ha!

but i'm posting this pic to better show the comparison from the above pic where i'm wearing the same blue jacket

i took this pic here at work today


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry, no updates so far this week.
my husband is an alcoholic and has been driving me crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haven't done hardly any exercise, had dentist appts mon & tues. wednesday i woke up late, today i woke up even later! and tommorrow my kids start school!
need to stay focus & get back on track!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 7, 2009)

finally got a chance to go to doctor's office after taking my kids to their 1st day at school. 
weigh in update: 26lbs lost!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats on the 26 lbs!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 10, 2009)

No longer using the Releana (liquid hcg), I ran out last week. and it costs $250 for a month's supply. so i'm taking a break from it for now. 
I did get my order of Sensa in the mail, so I'll start using that and see how it works for me.
11 more days till I see my husband! 27 lbs lost!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 10, 2009)

You are doing so well!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2009)

Yay, 6 more days til you see your hubby!

How's the new medicine treating you?

Also, on your old medicine did you have any side effects?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 15, 2009)

yay i'm excited i'm leaving on thursday!
the only side effect of the Releana for me was loose stools. it wasn't bad.
i haven't started the Sensa yet, i just need to try it soon, because it may help me more. i'm still eating healthy, just been really busy preparing for my trip. i don't want to procrastinate this time, since i only have less than 3 days to be there.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 18, 2009)

It's official 32lbs lost!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow!!  That's in a little over 2 months?  You are doing AMAZING!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 11, 2010)

update
no more diet
because
im expecting!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow congrats, mami!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_update
no more diet
because
im expecting!!!_

 
congratulations!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm diabetic and there is a great site called CalorieKing.com . You can look up just about an food, including veggies and fruit and find out the nutritional intake including carbs/sugar which I'm assuming is what you're paying most attention to.

As for cravings.  You can do sugar free candies, just not a lot.  They're high in calories and can give you diarrhea.  Other than that I find either fruit works, or a can of diet soda.  Oh and a good treat is sugar free popsicles.  They have hardly any carbs (4), 15 calories and no sugar.

Also.  Something really good to eat to keep your sugar regular.  FiberOne makes those Antioxidant Plus bars.  I can eat the Chocolate Chip or Peanut Butter one for a snack and there aren't too many carbs or sugars (I can't remember off hand).  They also make really good cereals but you have to watch the serving because the sugar adds quick. Popcorn plain airpopped if possible is also good for you (watch the carbs).  You can even do the 100 calorie snack bags and a huge glass of water and it'll help fill you up.

When I started taking Metformin I lost 50lbs.  I have a hard time with depression and my husband is in the army and always gone.  And Im an emotional eater.  But I find it easier to lose weight on Metformin.  I've been staying steady currently because I haven't been eating like I'm supposed to.  But I also find that I can exceed the recommended carb count a bit without it affecting my sugar.  I don't nessicarily recommend that but for me it doesn't bother me.  But usually when I do it's something full of fiber which is a diabetics best friend.

I hope that helps you a little bit.  You can always send me a message if you have any questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'll tell you what the doctor told me.  If you're eating broccoli, cauliflower, etc you can eat as much as you want.   So use CalorieKing.com and look up your favorite fruits and veggies and if they're low carb you can eat more of them.  It'll help you feel full longer eating more veggies than anything else.




And by the way, you look good.  You can definitely tell a difference with the 24lbs.  You're doing good! Obviously I didn't read the entire thread before I wrote this but.. haha.  Congrats on the baby!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_update
no more diet
because
im expecting!!!_

 

Congrats on expecting your 3rd little one! Are you hoping for a particular sex?


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh... this is day 9 for me doing low carb, it's starting to get harder but i've lost 7 lbs so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've got to get my skinny back ! I really have a hard time with sweets and bread ( I love them...) And it doesn't help that my co worker is prego and eats 2 candybars a day , and usually cake or icecream too. It's torture. Anyone else doing low carb ?


----------

